# A new beginning: Grey Knights



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

A while ago I started to collect and paint up Death Korps. After realizing that buying Forgeworld models in Germany is a slight pain in the butt and the play style of them isn't the thing that really suits me I sold the hole lot on the bay.

Now my paint desk was empty again and eager for some new minis to complete. I read through the new GK codex and the possible low model count and the option for a 100% shock army convinced me to collect them.
I bought some Test-Minis at my local gaming store, went for a one week holiday trip and finished my first unit of grey knight terminators just behind the dunes of the north sea.










Metallics, OSL and the force weapons were painted using my airbrush with vallejo model air colors. The rest was done with normal brushes and GW paints. I'd guess that one terminator took me around 2 hours from basecoat to purity seal. I'm far from beeing a good painter but I try to make the most of my given skills and I'm always eager to learn new techniques - so if you have any comments and especially critics don't hesitate to point them out!

It was my first try at different techniques like the OSL and the special look of the force weapons. Using an appropriate airbrush equipment makes life a hole lotta easier, I can't imagine painting minis without it anymore.


My current 2000 point list will consist of the following:
- Draigo (as std. Grand Master)
- Inquisitor (FW Hector Rex)
- Vindicare Assassin (old Model arlready painted)
- 5 Paladins
- 2 10-man Strike Squads
- 10 Interceptors
- 2 Dreadknights

The minis are already built and basecoasted. At the moment I'm airbrushing the metallics on all minis, next step will be a slight wash of badab black.
After the preparation of all minis I will pick out one unit at a time and paint them in one batch.

I'd like to keep this blog updated frequently so be sure to keep an eye on it!


Thanks for all c&c, it's highly appreciated!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Pretty awesome stuff , will be following this.


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks! 

Here's the rest of the gang:


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Amazing work d0m

Not only is your painting amazing, so is your editing


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

From what I can see they look really great. Unforchantley they are a little to far away to see the real detail or the OSL. Not asking to see them as if they were 8 inchs tall or something, but, a little bigger and closer would help alot.

As for selling your DKoK....Noooooooooooo! =)


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Here are some Close Up shots of them.

Edit: Meh, does this forum automatically rescale them?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Darn nice. Love the backgrounds! Too bad I can't rep you again...


----------



## jlevan (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd like to know what airbrush setup you have... I'm looking into getting one myself and your paint job is pretty badass.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm intrigued by what you've posted so far but in all honesty the way you present your pictures does not work for me at all as an observer. While visually "cool" and unorthodox having the pictures presented in crooked angles on top of each other, on what can only be described as some kind of billboard method, in combination with a complex background makes it much harder to see what you're actually looking at and most details are lost in the blur (particularly the red details).

This might be my personal opinion but if I where to give more in depth comments about the paint jobs I'd prefer to at least see the images one by one (or perhaps in a structured manner presented next to each other _ _ _ for example if you feel like you need to have many smaller pictures in one big one).


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for the critics xeno, I have to agree with you. Due to my job as a graphics artist I kinda automatically try to get the most out of the presentation. 
But in the end the model itself counts so I will try to make more structured pictures.

So lets start with the next mini in the queue - Mister Hector Rex:









Very WIP! This dude is Mr. complexity himself, so many small details you have to take care of! The base colors are finished now, highlights, force weapon and base will follow in the next step.

Big problem is the bended force sword, I tried to straighten it up using hot water but it just won't keep beeing straight in the end - any tips for this issue?!


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

jlevan said:


> I'd like to know what airbrush setup you have... I'm looking into getting one myself and your paint job is pretty badass.


I bought my third airbrush pistol some weeks ago - don't buy cheap or you will buy twice. I'm using an "Evolution Two in One Silverline" at the moment, it has a very smooth flow and awesome handling. My compressor is a german model called "Güde Profi", not the best but it works for me at the moment.

I initially bought my first equipment to paint my modular gaming table. It was a horribly cheap pistol with a slow and flimsy compressor.

After using it for some tanks and minis I saw the potential of this technique so I invested in better equipment. Some of the obvious advantages are:

- Basecoat + highlight for a regular mini takes one minute, a 10 man squad maybe 5.
- Tanks are basecoated in 5 minutes, including nice gradients and such
- The 5 shown GK bases took me around 10 minutes, using 3 colors for the base, a fast wash of devlan mud and a quick highlight with bleached bone
- The blue OSL of the GK takes... 5 seconds?! 

I won't paint any mini without my lovely pistol anymore. k:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

d0m said:


> Big problem is the bended force sword, I tried to straighten it up using hot water but it just won't keep beeing straight in the end - any tips for this issue?!


What I have managed to do now for the stuburn resin is place it in a rubber griped vice and submerge in hot water or submerge resin piece in hot water then place in vice, either way. I have had no issues with resin returning to their old curved position after doing this.

Hope that works for you.


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Ha! Worked, thanks for the tip.

Here are some pictures of the finished mini - I'm not pleased with the look of the force weapon and might get back at it in the future. The Problem is the blotchy red which just won't spray smooth enough for a nice blending. I really want to give him a red glowing force weapon because it'll suit him the most so I might try a different color brand.





























Next in the queue - Monsieur Draigo!


-----------------------------------

Edit: Darn, I missed an eye dot!


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

You're reminding me that I still have my own commissioned Hector Rex to do. Looks great and like the greenish tinge you have on the armor for this guy.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I'm glad that tip worked for ya. :biggrin:

He looks good dOm, however, I think you should detail the inner part of the shield and the red background is causing your paintjob to not stand out as much.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice stuff! I'd agree about using a different background, but your red looks amazing!


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> I'm glad that tip worked for ya. :biggrin:
> 
> He looks good dOm, however, I think you should detail the inner part of the shield and the red background is causing your paintjob to not stand out as much.


Aye, I kinda rushed the last steps of the mini and I will definately come back to him after a while. I need to find a good solution for the force weapon and I will order some new colors from vallejo the next days.

Due to popular demand here is a summary picture of the finished minis with a neutral background.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

MUCH MUCH better my friend, I really like the free hand on the Vindi's weapons! Your painting is super and the OSL, Fantastic!

I'm not trying to knit-pick but, mold lines, I see several of them. Don't get me wrong, I have been guilty of this "modeling crime" as well, unless you don't care. I know they can be a serious pain in the ass but they can drag your beautiful paint job down.

Please keep up the great work and I look forward to your next update!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I agree with the models looking better with a neutral background. It also doesn't hurt my eyes with all that red. :biggrin:

Also like how the paint job is with the OSL and the force weapons, though the red on Hector Rex could do with a paint over. I think the white part needs to move down a bit more towards the middle for both sides in order to look more "force-y" like the blue ones do.

Keep on painting! Looking forward to more!


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> MUCH MUCH better my friend, I really like the free hand on the Vindi's weapons! Your painting is super and the OSL, Fantastic!
> 
> I'm not trying to knit-pick but, mold lines, I see several of them. Don't get me wrong, I have been guilty of this "modeling crime" as well, unless you don't care. I know they can be a serious pain in the ass but they can drag your beautiful paint job down.
> 
> ...


Oh those horrible mold lines - 100% agree with you! Problem was that I needed to rush the building of those paladins because I went on a one week holiday trip one day after they arrived by mail. 
I wanted to paint them on vacation but they needed to be basecoated with my airbrush before leaving home - thats why there are still some mold lines visible. The most horrible is the one on the psycannon muzzle but I will correct that and repaint it. 




Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Also like how the paint job is with the OSL and the force weapons, though the red on Hector Rex could do with a paint over. I think the white part needs to move down a bit more towards the middle for both sides in order to look more "force-y" like the blue ones do.


Thanks!  You are right, the transition of the white to red is too short, this is because the red wouldn't spray exact enough to get a smooth gradient. I already ordered some more vallejo model air red colors for a smoother and more controllable gradient.

Another problem is the deepening in the middle of the force weapon. It's nearly impossible to mask it with standard masking tape so I ordered "Parafilm" which should solve this issue hopefully!

Thanks for all the kind words, its highly appreciated and keeps me motivated to paint some more minis asap!


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Great work, love the blue lighting effect of the power weapons - never seen that done so well, can't wait to see some more. Any chance of a bit of a tute on using the airbrush - i am not far off getting one to up my painting skills but am not sure what they are capable of - what you said about improving speed was really interesting - i am amazed that the spray is so fine and controlled but can see what you have acheived.


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

The new vallejo colors arrived so I was able to finish the sword of Hector - he's now equipped with a Tequila-Sunrise Powerblade, yay! 
I added more highlights on the armor parts, did some writings on the scrolls and painted some details on the inner side of his shield. I'm pretty pleased with his look so I consider this mini done!













Jangalak said:


> Great work, love the blue lighting effect of the power weapons - never seen that done so well, can't wait to see some more. Any chance of a bit of a tute on using the airbrush - i am not far off getting one to up my painting skills but am not sure what they are capable of - what you said about improving speed was really interesting - i am amazed that the spray is so fine and controlled but can see what you have acheived.


Thanks for the comments, Jangalak! I'm glad to make a small tutorial regarding the force weapons. I'm pretty sure you'll be amazed how easy it is, you just have to take care of a solid masking. 
I strongly recommend using dedicated airbrush colors like vallejo model air. They have a huge color range and work perfect for painting minis. Anytime I tried thinning GW colors for airbrushing I had problems with it. I know people use them but as a rookie I would try the vallejo range for your first minis.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Super, you get some love from me! + Rep Sir.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow those latest pics are so much better. Being a fan of OSL I have to say that yours is top notch. Well done!


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Lookin good. Definitely better with the darker/plainer background. Great work. Can't wait to see more from you. 

Oh yeah, +rep!


----------



## Valrak (Jul 23, 2011)

Amazing stuff!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Much, much better without the cancellation of your colors due to all the red. The cloaks are showing up very well now!


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words, chaps!

As promised here's the requested force weapon tutorial, I tried to keep it as simple as possible.
In the meantime I'm working on the first combat squad of regular grey knights, hopefully I can post an update in the near future!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Good job on the Tut, for those that asked for it, I am sure they will be more then happy.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice little tute d0m. very helpful and well done.


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

d0m - thanks for the tute, nice technique. Got any recomendations for buying airbrushes, air-compressors etc?


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, chaps!

@Jangalak: There are several well known brands which produce top quality products. Check out Iwata, Harder & Steenbeck (Infinity / Evolution / Grafo) or Badger, all of them deliver excellent paint jobs. As a rough guide your airbrush should cost no less than around 150 bucks, professional ones are around 200-250 (euro prices). 
I can't really recommend any compressors though but I know Iwata are famous for theirs. 


Thanks to my wonderful (and awfully time consuming) kid I hadn't much time to paint my minis. I got all bases done for my standard Grey Knights, painted two of them and took care of some additional terrain for my desert theme board. 









30 bases done!









No. 1/5









First column of the skyshield landing platform, first time I tried some tricks from "Forgeworld Master Class". The used look was done by using the hairspray technique – easy, fast and fun to do!










We run a small 5-man league and the new round will start next month. I want to get all the terrain ready for the tabletop so my focus will stay on the skyshield for now. Do you mind posting the progress within this blog or should I post it in the scenery section?!


----------



## Dingar (Jul 21, 2011)

Superb work. I love your detail to each and every model! 
And awesome tut! thanks!
Look forward to seeing more of your work!


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks, Dingar!

All four columns of the skyshield platform are finished - hooray!


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Finished, yay!
This beast took more time than I expected but it helped me a lot to work out new techniques with the airbrush pistol and weathering. All in all I worked around 20 hours on it and it was the first time I spent more than two hours on a single terrain piece . 

Comments & Crits are welcome as usual. Next in the queue is the first 10-man GK squad.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I really like the piece it looks great! My only qualm is the red imperial eagles on the top. Something about them looks unfinished. I think it is because the places where the paint has chipped away read as white and it makes it look sort of like unpainted plastic. Other than that I think it looks superb.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Skyshield Platform is beast mate very very awesome. + rep

I do agree with Midge's sentiments as well.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

All I can say is damn! Watch out Moo, you have serious competition here.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

dOm, she looks super! For what Midge has said, I think you could resolve the werid chipping look by placing black around the edges of the chipping to help give depth and break up that odd feel everyone is saying with the red eagle.

Keep up the great work!


----------

